# DaYan-GuHong 3x3 Cube On WitEden



## WitEden (Jun 14, 2010)

*Size*:5.7CM

*weight*:about 80g

*Material*:ABS

*Color*:Black and White

the reverse corner-cutting goes all the way to 1/2 piece! POP is not easy
DaYan-GuHong is a very good 3x3 Cube .

*white and black color have in stock!!*

please go to *http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140*


----------



## rainbow46 (Jun 15, 2010)

one of the cube that potentialy beat my memo 
I already ordered from you, my email veranica_*******@yahoo.com, 1 black 1 white, plese message me when it will be shipped ?


----------



## WitEden (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 15, 2010)

What does it cost to ship to the US?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 15, 2010)

logo not on white?


----------



## WitEden (Jun 16, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> logo not on white?



LOGO is transparent LOGO, you can paste LOGO on 6 side.


----------



## WitEden (Jun 16, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> What does it cost to ship to the US?




To US ,can use Registered Hongkong Post ，EMS，UPS，DHL.

You can query on http://www.witeden.com/myship.php


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 16, 2010)

WitEden said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > What does it cost to ship to the US?
> ...



Here are the rates for others to reference:
EMS: 17.65
Hongkong Post: 2.60
UPS: 24.82
DHL: 29.93
*I'm assuming this is in US dollars. Shipping to Seattle.

Hmm...which one to go with? Or maybe I'll just wait for it to show up on Popbuying where there is free shipping.


----------



## WitEden (Jun 16, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> WitEden said:
> 
> 
> > nickvu2 said:
> ...



is USD.

Hongkong Post：100g:4.21USD,200g:5.81USD,300g:7.42USD,400g:9.02USD,500g:10.63USD,...etc


----------



## WitEden (Jun 17, 2010)

rainbow46 said:


> one of the cube that potentialy beat my memo
> I already ordered from you, my email veranica_*******@yahoo.com, 1 black 1 white, plese message me when it will be shipped ?




I have shipped it today!

Registered Hongkong Post ,ID:RB123388541HK

Thanks.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Even though I think the shipping was expensive (over $6 for a 4x4 and a 2x2) I went ahead and placed an order.

Hope they get here before the Vancouver comp =)


----------



## WitEden (Jun 19, 2010)

DaYan-GuHong 3x3 Cube for speed-cubing (black and white Body Color) have in stock already!! 

*http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140*


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 19, 2010)

Ordered 1 black and 1 white. Weee


----------



## WitEden (Jun 22, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Ordered 1 black and 1 white. Weee



OK!Thanks.

Cube has been shipping.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

WoW! that's cool.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

I ordered 2 days ago and the status said shipped but I can't track it on the Hong Kong post website.

Anyway, if I like it, I'll make a review of it when I receive it, for those who want one


----------



## WitEden (Jun 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I ordered 2 days ago and the status said shipped but I can't track it on the Hong Kong post website.
> 
> Anyway, if I like it, I'll make a review of it when I receive it, for those who want one



about 2 days,you can track it on the Hong Kong post website!


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you know if my order has shipped yet? 
#2010061679675


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2010)

I gotta say..this thing works BEAUTIFULLY


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 24, 2010)

It's been almost 4 days and I still can't track my order at HK post


----------



## WitEden (Jun 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> It's been almost 4 days and I still can't track my order at HK post



Hello!

Shipping method: Hongkong Post 
Invoice NO.: RB123388405HK

Order time: 2010-06-21 00:29:26 
Payment time: 2010-06-21 01:28:09 
Shipping time: 2010-06-21 18:29:54 


I have shipped it to Hongkong Post of China Agent on 2010-06-21 

on 2010-06-22 Hongkong Post of China Agent receive it 

on 2010-06-23 Hongkong Post receive it 

after Hongkong Post receive it 2 days,can track it on HK post website


Sometimes delay several days can track it on HK post website

Thanks.


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 24, 2010)

Got mine and have been messing with them (1w/1b) for about 8 hours. 

I think people will be really surprised just how good this cube is. Without a doubt the fastest non-lubed cubes I've touched. 

I'm recently back to cubing and have been ordering a ton of the cubes out since I've been gone trying to find a new main white and main black. 

I haven't received my f-ii's yet but I do have a couple normal AV and 4 haiyan memorys and a couple edisons. 

I would say these are just as good out of the box without lube as the haiyan memory was prelubed. 

My f-ii's should come soon and I may order a couple ghost hands but unless the f-ii is godly I will try and make these my main. 

I prefer all my cubes to have cubesmith smooth tiles and since there are no small tiles yet only small stickers these cubes have the benefit of being full size so tiles fit perfectly.


----------



## Chrish (Jun 25, 2010)

What should I use for shipping? I don't wanna spend too much. = \

would be coming to Canada, if that matters.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Got mine and have been messing with them (1w/1b) for about 8 hours.
> 
> I think people will be really surprised just how good this cube is. Without a doubt the fastest non-lubed cubes I've touched.
> 
> ...



So if it's so fats without lube, what happens if you lube it? It does a U8?


----------



## rykusmo (Jun 25, 2010)

please cek your inbox

thx


----------



## WitEden (Jun 25, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> Do you know if my order has shipped yet?
> #2010061679675




Destination - United States of America

The item (RB123388498HK) was posted on 23-Jun-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.

http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

Sometime HK-POST website Delayed update!


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 25, 2010)

May I get my tracking number as well? I am not a registered customer on your website. PP transaction ID is 60E20269DP9084231. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WitEden (Jun 25, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> May I get my tracking number as well? I am not a registered customer on your website. PP transaction ID is 60E20269DP9084231. Thanks in advance!



on my website,if you use HK-POST,we all use Registered Hongkong Post to deliver your goods，not use Non-registered Hongkong Post to deliver.

So you can track your packages.

Order NO.: 2010061443778 
Shipping method: Hongkong Post 
Invoice NO.: RB123388475HK

On http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/genresult.jsp

Destination - Germany

The item (RB123388475HK) was posted on 24-Jun-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.


Thanks.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 26, 2010)

WitEden said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if my order has shipped yet?
> ...



Thank you for your help  Hopefully HK-post will get their act together soon.


----------



## WitEden (Jul 1, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> WitEden said:
> 
> 
> > nickvu2 said:
> ...


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 2, 2010)

WitEden said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > WitEden said:
> ...



The package came today but I wasn't here to receive it. I'll pick it up from the post office first thing tomorrow. 

Wow, once HK-POST finally shipped, it only took 3 days!


----------



## WitEden (Jul 4, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> WitEden said:
> 
> 
> > nickvu2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ron (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the best cube I ever touched. Unfortunately it still has a slight popping problem, maybe because I need to change my turning style a bit and get used to how smooth it is.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> This is the best cube I ever touched. Unfortunately it still has a slight popping problem, maybe because I need to change my turning style a bit and get used to how smooth it is.



wat..it's the most pop-proof cube I've ever used besides the A-IIIf
I slightly tightened some sides after I got it because they were slightly uneven


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 4, 2010)

My new main cube!

Yeah, it was popping a ton before I tightened it.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> WitEden said:
> 
> 
> > nickvu2 said:
> ...



I Tried it at the VO 2010, and I must say, it absolutely beats the crap out of my f-ii. get it, guys...


----------



## rykusmo (Jul 5, 2010)

hi,
what's my order status #RB123388325HK
thx


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > WitEden said:
> ...



Was that mine you tried!?


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 23, 2010)

WitEden said:


> deepSubDiver said:
> 
> 
> > May I get my tracking number as well? I am not a registered customer on your website. PP transaction ID is 60E20269DP9084231. Thanks in advance!
> ...


The tracking page tells me that it still didn't arrive in my country.


> The item (RB123388475HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Jun-2010


How come HKPost sometimes takes ages to deliver? :s


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey "WitEden" you still reply? I tried to see the shipping prices on your site but I got confused (I'm Asian like that ), so may I ask; Roughly how much would the total price be if I bought an assembled DaYan GuHong, with shipping to the UK? Also does it come lubricated?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 24, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Hey "WitEden" you still reply? I tried to see the shipping prices on your site but I got confused (I'm Asian like that ), so may I ask; Roughly how much would the total price be if I bought an assembled DaYan GuHong, with shipping to the UK? Also does it come lubricated?



I ordered to London and it was about $16. Yes it came lubed but unstickered (came with 2 sets of stickers)


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Niiiice, about how much in pounds dude? Thanks for the help btw! Do you have a type F II? If you do which one is better; I heard this cube beats it, but I really like my one, not sure if I can let go of it as my main speedcube lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 24, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Niiiice, about how much in pounds dude? Thanks for the help btw! Do you have a type F II? If you do which one is better; I heard this cube beats it, but I really like my one, not sure if I can let go of it as my main speedcube lol



Woops..just checked my paypal records, it was $18.39 = 12.73 pounds. 

Yea I've had a few FIIs, I never really liked them. I've had a few A-Vs too and I prefer them a lot. I use the Guhong as my main cube now though, but it's probably comparable to a good and modded A-V


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks  I've never had an A-V so I don't really have anything to say about them lol - I'mma beg my sister/mum to buy me one lol xD


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Woah Amos - I just saw that they're selling these cubes at popbuying for only $10.35 with free shipping! I might just order from there


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 28, 2010)

> The item (RB123388475HK) was returned to sender on 28-Jul-2010.


Any further information, please?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 29, 2010)

Just ordered 3 from the uk.
Turned up in 10days with the cheaper shipping.
Knocked 2 seconds off my pb within 20 solves.
I've also knocked 3 seconds off my average in a day but that could have something to do with finally learning all the OLLs.
Down to 24. Hopefully I'll be under 20 by the end of the summer.


----------

